# body shape!



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

does anyone know of a way to get my surf-board flat stomach back? after years of doing insulin in my stomach, ive lost my flat stomach and feel really self-conscious about. any ideas would be appreciated!!


----------



## Lilies (Nov 8, 2011)

Pilates, I need to go back to doing it but it works


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

It is tricky, I seem to have lost my flat stomach too. Do you rotate your injections to use other parts of your body e.g. thighs, buttocks, arms etc.? Plus, regular abdominal exercise should help tone up the muscles.


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

i rotate my sites, but i just cant seem to get rid of my stomach. its like, i know im not fat, i just want control back of my body. hmm..never tried pilates before. i'll have to look into that!! thank you


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Sacredgirl,

I'm twenty one and about three years ago I was reasonably slim. Now I'm sporting a bit of a belly thanks to actually getting a grip of my diabetes. I've had decent control for three years now and well, the weight has just piled on. Just for weight loss I'd advise exercise and reduce carb content in your meals.

Tom


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> Hi Sacredgirl,
> 
> I'm twenty one and about three years ago I was reasonably slim. Now I'm sporting a bit of a belly thanks to actually getting a grip of my diabetes. I've had decent control for three years now and well, the weight has just piled on. Just for weight loss I'd advise exercise and reduce carb content in your meals.
> 
> Tom



its a bit of a lose-lose issue really isnt it..? i dont have much time for exercise with everything going on, and i cant reduce my carb count.. sigh


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> its a bit of a lose-lose issue really isnt it..? i dont have much time for exercise with everything going on, and i cant reduce my carb count.. sigh



I find that 15 minutes with Gay Gasper is a good abdominal workout - exercises are simple but effective and 15 minutes is not too long to get bored so can fit it in most days


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah i was thinking of getting the wii fit. can have fun and dancing/exercise is on a given with one!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> its a bit of a lose-lose issue really isnt it..? i dont have much time for exercise with everything going on, and i cant reduce my carb count.. sigh



It's really a case of finding the right part of the balancing act that is diabetes. I mean I do a rather physical job so I suppose a respectable portion of my weight gain has been in muscle but still, a little too much flab for my liking. Three years ago I was seventy kilos. Now I'm ninety three! At five foot six and a bit this isn't exactly wise!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> It's really a case of finding the right part of the balancing act that is diabetes. I mean I do a rather physical job so I suppose a respectable portion of my weight gain has been in muscle but still, a little too much flab for my liking. Three years ago I was seventy kilos. Now I'm ninety three! At five foot six and a bit this isn't exactly wise!



id just like to have my body back. its got to the point where ive had 2 complete strangers actually ask me if im pregnant. it really knocks the confidence


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

I bet. I don't get people asking me that. Might be something to do with the moustache... I do try to pass off the beer belly as being pregnant at times haha! Nursing is definitely a physical job so I have used it as a good form of exercise!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> I bet. I don't get people asking me that. Might be something to do with the moustache... I do try to pass off the beer belly as being pregnant at times haha! Nursing is definitely a physical job so I have used it as a good form of exercise!



oh that made me giggle a little haha! id just like my body back. my job isnt as physical since i work in an office, the most exercise i get is walking to the kitchen and back ha! ahh you're a nurse? thats exciting!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 8, 2011)

Tricky isn't it... I guess we all naturally change shape a little as we get older (or at least have a tendency to). If part of your shaping there is lipohypertrophy then it can help to avoid that area completely while you try to tone it up. In terms of exercises there are all sorts of suggestions for abs. Crunches/sit-ups and other 'core' exercises are pretty effective, and 'reverse curls' target lower abs. 

If all else fails you can have surgery to snip out the hypertrophy I'm told.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Tricky isn't it... I guess we all naturally change shape a little as we get older (or at least have a tendency to). If part of your shaping there is lipohypertrophy then it can help to avoid that area completely while you try to tone it up. In terms of exercises there are all sorts of suggestions for abs. Crunches/sit-ups and other 'core' exercises are pretty effective, and 'reverse curls' target lower abs.
> 
> If all else fails you can have surgery to snip out the hypertrophy I'm told.
> 
> Good luck with it!



thank you, i just want my figure back. perhaps get my confidence back as well a bit!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> oh that made me giggle a little haha! id just like my body back. my job isnt as physical since i work in an office, the most exercise i get is walking to the kitchen and back ha! ahh you're a nurse? thats exciting!!



Even worse, I'm a student nurse! Worked for most of this year as a health care assistant. Nursing is a rather physical job. No two ways about that! 
I now tend to favour a beard so people know I'm a chap at work haha!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 8, 2011)

One question, any of you can answer ... what is this 'flat stomach' ??????


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 8, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Pilates, I need to go back to doing it but it works



Do you have to go to classes or can you get a dvd, or book showing you what to do?


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

trophywench said:


> One question, any of you can answer ... what is this 'flat stomach' ??????



Not my beer gut!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> Even worse, I'm a student nurse! Worked for most of this year as a health care assistant. Nursing is a rather physical job. No two ways about that!
> I now tend to favour a beard so people know I'm a chap at work haha!



ahhh a student nurse!! beats my bottom anyday!! i work in an office..major YAWN! atleast your job keeps you fit! hmm..a beard? or a stubble?


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> Not my beer gut!


 
You've answered the mystery of where the new shapely figure comes from there Tom ! 

I can't imagine having anything but a slightly rounded tum with the amount of injections we all do. Even with rotation. 

Rob


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Im sure it is not a beer gut guys!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> ahhh a student nurse!! beats my bottom anyday!! i work in an office..major YAWN! atleast your job keeps you fit! hmm..a beard? or a stubble?


 Full on beard. I'm currently sporting a moustache in aide of charity. I look like an eighties porn star.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> Im sure it is not a beer gut guys!!


 
Tom's is ! 

Rob


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> Full on beard. I'm currently sporting a moustache in aide of charity. I look like an eighties porn star.



ahahahahahahahahaa, well tbf, it is Movember..and im sure the extra hair is needed to stay warm..


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Tom's is !
> 
> Rob



I think im gonna take your word on that haha


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> Full on beard. I'm currently sporting a moustache in aide of charity. I look like an eighties porn star.



I'm looking out for something like this by Saturday Tom:


----------



## buckmummy (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> yeah i was thinking of getting the wii fit. can have fun and dancing/exercise is on a given with one!



wii fit very good...and it's fun


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

buckmummy said:


> wii fit very good...and it's fun



indeed! the plan is get my figure back in my life, get a guy back in my life! haha. fool proof? perhaps. ha.


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Tom's is !
> 
> Rob



Most certainly it is! A fine liking for ale...



Sacredgirl said:


> ahahahahahahahahaa, well tbf, it is Movember..and im sure the extra hair is needed to stay warm..



Yeah, it has pretty much condemned me to being single for the rest of the month! Bugger!



Northerner said:


> I'm looking out for something like this by Saturday Tom:


 It's getting there!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> Most certainly it is! A fine liking for ale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think its a very..fetching look :')


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello ladies!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

is this where we all form an ordely que for you too? :') its hair..a clear lady catcher!


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Gotta give the ladies something to hold onto haha! Please form an orderly queue!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> Gotta give the ladies something to hold onto haha! Please form an orderly queue!



'gotta give the ladies something to hold onto..' whatta line!! :')


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sacredgirl said:


> 'gotta give the ladies something to hold onto..' whatta line!! :')



And that's one of my decent ones!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

TomH said:


> And that's one of my decent ones!



well if the line doesnt draw the ladies in for you, im sure your facial hair will!! if it counts, you seem so charming.. :')


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 8, 2011)

A quiet corner has been reserved on the 'island' (Off the Subject forum) for you two. A free bottle of champers and lit candles are ready and waiting.

Enjoy!!

Andy


----------



## HelenM (Nov 9, 2011)

*Pilates*

Just to turn the thread back a few pages
Someone asked about Pilates
It's best if you can to go to classes and I've been to a few but living here in the French sticks its about 50km on slow roads  each way  and very expensive so I stopped going
I use Lynne Robinson's DVDs and have her book (body control pilates manual) which helps explain the movements at the different difficulty levels well.(sometimes it's  very difficult to watch a video and do the movement at the same time )
It does work for me and I notice a big differenced when I stopped doing it for a while.
To get an idea of pilates there are some short beginner's  videos on the Rosemary Conley site http://www.rosemaryconley.tv/Exercise/Toning/Pilates-1-Warm-up.aspx (links to   other  pilates videos at the side)


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 9, 2011)

HelenM said:


> Just to turn the thread back a few pages
> Someone asked about Pilates
> It's best if you can to go to classes and I've been to a few but living here in the French sticks its about 50km on slow roads  each way  and very expensive so I stopped going
> I use Lynne Robinson's DVDs and have her book (body control pilates manual) which helps explain the movements at the different difficulty levels well.(sometimes it's  very difficult to watch a video and do the movement at the same time )
> ...



dont pilates hurt and make my body bend in ways that it more than likely shouldnt..?  haha


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

I would have thought good old fashioned sit ups would be a good bet. Boring but effective.

Maybe incorporate into a general aerobic session. But start gently unless you're already used to the training. 

Rob


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I would have thought good old fashioned sit ups would be a good bet. Boring but effective.
> 
> Maybe incorporate into a general aerobic session. But start gently unless you're already used to the training.
> 
> Rob



I used to be actually really fit. i just dont have the motivation to get fit and shapely these days!! boohoo


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

We each got a pedometer last year and competed on steps per day. It worked for us. If you have anyone you could pair up with and try to outdo each other, it may help.

Or go for the Wii option and put up with that telling you you're old and past it so you just want to prove it wrong. 

Or give it a good kicking. 

Rob


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> We each got a pedometer last year and competed on steps per day. It worked for us. If you have anyone you could pair up with and try to outdo each other, it may help.
> 
> Or go for the Wii option and put up with that telling you you're old and past it so you just want to prove it wrong.
> 
> ...



old and past it?! i'll have you know, im still young enough to get my kicks pal! haha. your only ever as old as you feel


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I would have thought good old fashioned sit ups would be a good bet. Boring but effective.
> 
> Maybe incorporate into a general aerobic session. But start gently unless you're already used to the training.
> 
> Rob



Ordinary, traditional sit ups only exercise one section of the abdomen and can cause back or neck problems, which is why I like the Gay Gasper 15 minute workout - it exercises your upper and lower and lateral abs and without too much strain!  Best ?4 I spent as it is very 'do-able' even if you are starting out


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Ordinary, traditional sit ups only exercise one section of the abdomen and can cause back or neck problems, which is why I like the Gay Gasper 15 minute workout - it exercises your upper and lower and lateral abs and without too much strain!  Best ?4 I spent as it is very 'do-able' even if you are starting out



hmm decisiions, decisions. i bet they both hurt, whether i decide Gay Gasper or pilates! i just want my flat stomach back


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Everything about pilates is expensive.

I'd go with Gay Gasper 

(although in reality, I tend to go with a good walk, some general pottering, and a sit down with a coffee, but my stomach has the general shape of a slightly soft washboard that's been worn smooth by years of wear and tear )

Rob


----------



## HelenM (Nov 9, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Everything about pilates is expensive.
> 
> I'd go with Gay Gasper
> 
> ...


Why do you say that?, I'm sure Gay or anything else that works is fine but the videos, as long as they're not the latest ones are about the same price. In fact you could buy Gay and the Pilates for Dummies  DVD for less than ?10 and ring the changes


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

Doesn't pilates proper require some equipment ?

Itwas originally devised (supposedly) by a prisoner in Austria I think, who modified hsi bed in some way to help with resistance training.

I may, of course, have dreamt all of the above after too much cheese, but I think its the gist.

I thought you needed some resistance bands at least.

Rob


----------



## Natalie123 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hiya, I found the only thing that ever worked for my stomach was Jitsu - martial arts training, it also helps hugely with general fitness, flexibility and self defence coud come in hand some day (hopefully not though)! I am not really well enough to do this anymore and have put on a bit of weight (nothing to bad though) but now that I am used to it, I have grown to like my new curvy figure - my bf seems happy with it   I'm not saying you shouldn't lose the tummy but dressing for your figure and being happy with how you are in the mean time (these things don't happen over night) is really important. Good luck!


----------



## HelenM (Nov 9, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Doesn't pilates proper require some equipment ?
> 
> Itwas originally devised (supposedly) by a prisoner in Austria I think, who modified hsi bed in some way to help with resistance training.
> 
> ...


The original Pilates did use all sorts of 'machines' but not all the time, in fact he tended to use different methods depending on the client and their needs.   Now there are lots of 'schools' and  many (most?)  concentrate on mat work (maybe using swiss balls and the odd resistance band) 
Here's one of the classic Pilates abdominal exercises 'the hundred',  ( probably not for a beginner)
 Actually I've just realised there are loads of pilates videos on the net, so the cost could be nil.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO4vb678un8&feature=related


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 9, 2011)

HelenM said:


> The original Pilates did use all sorts of 'machines' but not all the time, in fact he tended to use different methods depending on the client and their needs. Now there are lots of 'schools' and many (most?) concentrate on mat work (maybe using swiss balls and the odd resistance band)
> Here's one of the classic Pilates abdominal exercises 'the hundred', ( probably not for a beginner)
> Actually I've just realised there are loads of pilates videos on the net, so the cost could be nil.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO4vb678un8&feature=related


 
That's my kind of cost ! 

Rob


----------



## Lauren (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the same problem! I am quite slim but am sooo conscious of my stomach 

So I have been doing Pilates, AMAZING and very relaxing too 

Also some sort of cardio exercise. I'm going to try Spinning. My gym instructor informs me that it can burn up to 900 calories in 45 mins! Not sure I quite believe that but I will definitely give it a shot.

Also, this isn't for everyone, but not eating bread (yeast) and eating lots of raw foods is good for maintaining a flat stomach, if you are prone to bloating.


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 10, 2011)

Lauren said:


> I have the same problem! I am quite slim but am sooo conscious of my stomach
> 
> So I have been doing Pilates, AMAZING and very relaxing too
> 
> ...



Yeah, im slim everywhere else, but my stomach just sticks out of proportion and all that! im glad im not the only one because theres nothing worse or upsetting being asked by total strangers if your pregnant. makes you feel ugly and what not!


----------



## Lauren (Nov 11, 2011)

I got that twice in one day once, people asking me if I was pregnant  I threw away the t shirt I was wearing when I got home!


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 11, 2011)

Lauren said:


> I got that twice in one day once, people asking me if I was pregnant  I threw away the t shirt I was wearing when I got home!



one of mine was when i was on holiday. safe to say the bikini's went straight back in the suitcase and did NOT make a re-appearance.


----------



## RissyKay (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been having this issue as well, I hate it. I have started excerising a bit more but I'm finding it hard to keep it up  I will keep trying though!


----------



## glitteryredshoes (Nov 13, 2011)

Im glad someone else has mentioned this ha, I thought it was just me! I am reasonably slim and toned everywhere else, and as Im 21 I thought it was strange to have that little "pouch" on my stomach. I have started rotating my sites and using the "love handles" which is slightly harder as there isnt much fat there but if it gets rid of that bit then I dont mind lol.

and on the subject of pilates QVC actually sell the pilates machines for around ?250 which is cheaper than shelling out on classes. I have actually found yoga has helped me relax and tone everywhere else.


----------



## Pattidevans (Nov 13, 2011)

I worked in a Children's centre and we were told "You never ask if a woman is pregnant unless you can see the head appearing between her thighs".  I agree!  In my 20s I was asked at least twice and I was skinny as a lath!  I just never had that flat stomach figure.


----------



## Sacredgirl (Nov 15, 2011)

i never had any figure issues when i was little, and have always been slim everyone else. and now, just to hide my stomach, im wearing spanx whenever i go out! boyfriends in the past havent had an issue with it because they know what it is (well 1 of them had issues) but it makes me so self-conscious!! especially on nights out or choosing what to wear.. so long my model figure!! but im glad im not the only one who has the issue, love how im the only vain enough one to mention ha!


----------

